# Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 9, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14478"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14478">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From B&H Photo

</strong>B&H Photo has posted a <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/indepth/photography/hands-reviews/zeiss-otus-55mm-f14-apo-distagon?BI=2466&KBID=3296" target="_blank">quick review by Lloyd Chambers</a> of the highly anticipated Zeiss Otus 55mm f/1.4 APO-Distagon lens. People are expecting this lens to set a new standard in SLR lens performance.</p>
<p><strong>Says Lloyd

</strong><em>“Photographers looking for the very best in imaging quality need look no further. When everything is considered, the Zeiss Otus 55mm f/1.4 APO-Distagon is without a doubt the finest lens ever produced for a 35mm SLR or DSLR (or rangefinder). It sets a new benchmark.</em></p>
<p><em>The Otus 55mm f/1.4 APO-Distagon on a high-resolution DSLR makes a strong challenge to medium format on total imaging quality (not just resolution). Moreover, in resolution terms, the 55mm f/1.4 has ample reserves for a future 60/70/80-megapixel DSLR.”</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1007599-REG/zeiss_2010_056_55mm_f_1_4_otus_lens.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon $3999</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/indepth/photography/hands-reviews/zeiss-otus-55mm-f14-apo-distagon?BI=2466&KBID=3296" target="_blank">Read Full Review</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Daniel Flather (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



dilbert said:


> Look, the reviewer obviously hasn't read the commentary on this website regarding the lens because quite clearly, without autofocus, this lens is not worth $4000 and nobody will buy it without autofocus, even if it is the sharpest lens since the big bang.



True, but to get the most from a lens like this it needs to be on a tripod, lessening the need for auto focus. Now, I'd love to own a copy with AF for under $2000, but I'm not holding my breath waiting for that.


----------



## Radiating (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



dilbert said:


> Look, the reviewer obviously hasn't read the commentary on this website regarding the lens because quite clearly, without autofocus, this lens is not worth $4000 and nobody will buy it without autofocus, even if it is the sharpest lens since the big bang.



Manual focusing is a very minor inconvenience.


----------



## fish_shooter (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

Check out Lloyd's blog:
http://diglloyd.com/index.html
He is major league live view focuser so MF is not an issue. He is a very critical reviewer and finds faults with almost all gear.
Tom


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

Four large to take cat photos? We are well-trained aren't we? ;D

Jim


----------



## zlatko (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



dilbert said:


> Look, the reviewer obviously hasn't read the commentary on this website regarding the lens because quite clearly, without autofocus, this lens is not worth $4000 and nobody will buy it without autofocus, even if it is the sharpest lens since the big bang.


Nobody will buy it? Leica's entire M lens line is manual focus and in the price range of $1,500 to $11,000. They sell as many as they can make, so photographers certainly do buy expensive manual focus lenses. Not every photographer has the same needs, or the same budget.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



zlatko said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Look, the reviewer obviously hasn't read the commentary on this website regarding the lens because quite clearly, without autofocus, this lens is not worth $4000 and nobody will buy it without autofocus, even if it is the sharpest lens since the big bang.
> ...



"as many as the make" indeed, there's ONE guy putting them together. But the Leica people have a completely different patience than Canikon people do. I used to work at a shop were we sold Leica and if a lens had to be serviced 3 months was FAST, and 5-6 months the average to wait, lol. And here their 24 f1.4 is 8400 usd ;D


----------



## zlatko (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Viggo said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



One guy? Not really. And they do sell. The idea that "no one" will buy a $4k manual focus lens is unfounded. It won't sell a lot, but it will sell. The initial samples online look superb, easily comparable with Leica lenses in the same price range. Based on that, this lens will sell.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



zlatko said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > zlatko said:
> ...



I wasn't really being that literal : But you can see the name of the guy who put it together, that says something.

And I have never said the 55 is too expensive, I am the first person who posted about this here lens when I first heard about it and have been waiting a long time for. Unfortunately they took too long so I bought the 200 f2 instead. Someday I will buy the Zeiss, it looks to perform in the way they hyped it.

I saw (almost) the same 3D pop from a 55 image as I get with the 200, and that is waaay above any other 50 I've seen.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

"The Zeiss Otus 55mm f/1.4 APO-Distagon is without a doubt the finest lens ever produced for a 35mm SLR or DSLR (or rangefinder). It sets a new benchmark."

'Nuff said.


----------



## studio1972 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

This is a lens for more-money-than-sense enthusiasts rather than pros. It was a smart move to give it the OTT price tag as for those types of people the high cost actually makes the lens even more desirable.


----------



## Seanlucky (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

I hate to say it but I do find the lack of autofocus a little bummer at the price point of this lens... Hasselblad and Schneider lenses are at a similar price point (and market according to the review) and offer autofocus. That being said, Zeiss doesn't have much footwork in autofocus, so maybe it's just best they stick with that they know.

I love Zeiss products, own a full set of primes for my Contax 35mm SLR, but this lens isn't in my price point. I'm sure it'll sell though!


----------



## sanj (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



dilbert said:


> Look, the reviewer obviously hasn't read the commentary on this website regarding the lens because quite clearly, without autofocus, this lens is not worth $4000 and nobody will buy it without autofocus, even if it is the sharpest lens since the big bang.



And how would you conclude this?


----------



## infared (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

Well the holidays are just around the corner...so all of you guys know what you can give me as a gift now! ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



infared said:


> Well the holidays are just around the corner...so all of you guys know what you can give me as a gift now! ;D


Put me down for one, too


----------



## infared (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



dilbert said:


> Look, the reviewer obviously hasn't read the commentary on this website regarding the lens because quite clearly, without autofocus, this lens is not worth $4000 and nobody will buy it without autofocus, even if it is the sharpest lens since the big bang.



um....for you. 
I cannot afford/justify the lens, especially as a manual focus normal lens. ....but there are many who will buy the lens for its extremely high IQ. The fact that it has the highest IQ for FF makes it worth $4000. That is some high praise in the review..highest I have ever heard and lets face it....ALL of the Canon, Nikon, Sigma, (previous) Zeiss 50mm primes to date are mediocre if you are a pixel peeper. This lens blows them away...So just because you cannot afford it or you would never use a manual focus lens to state that "nobody will buy it" ...shows a very large lack of awareness in the photography world. There are photographers who will buy this, are deserving of it, AND will put it to good use.
I just want to see some of THOSE images!!!!!! 
My only hope is an Art Series 50mm from Sigma!!!! ...I am waiting..........


----------



## dcm (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

Reminiscent of automatic/manual transmission discussions over the years. As in - why would you every buy an expensive car with a manual transmission? :


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

back when I had an xs, 50 f1.8 and other entry level lenses, I remember hearing about the 135L and it's price tag and saying I would never be in the market for one of those. And it doesn't even have image stabilization. I still don't own one, but five years later, I'm in the market.

I have the same reaction about this... how much? and it doesn't even have auto focus?


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



dcm said:


> Reminiscent of automatic/manual transmission discussions over the years. As in - why would you every buy an expensive car with a manual transmission? :



I don't like the fake manual transmissions. it is like driving an automatic with more work to do. 

give me a stick shift, a clutch, and a babe at my side... or on my lap.


----------



## ME (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



infared said:


> Well the holidays are just around the corner...so all of you guys know what you can give me as a gift now! ;D



Likewise. But I must insist: Dont spend more than $10,000 please. $6000 for the Canon 200/f2 L and $4000 for this lens. I dont want to appear greedy. ;D


----------



## Eldar (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



dilbert said:


> Look, the reviewer obviously hasn't read the commentary on this website regarding the lens because quite clearly, without autofocus, this lens is not worth $4000 and nobody will buy it without autofocus, even if it is the sharpest lens since the big bang.


Really??? I can think of at least one (close to this keyboard) that can´t stand the temptation ...


----------



## Viggo (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Eldar said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Look, the reviewer obviously hasn't read the commentary on this website regarding the lens because quite clearly, without autofocus, this lens is not worth $4000 and nobody will buy it without autofocus, even if it is the sharpest lens since the big bang.
> ...



Pluss en! (+1)


----------



## distant.star (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



infared said:


> um....for you.
> I cannot afford/justify the lens, especially as a manual focus normal lens. ....but there are many who will buy the lens for its extremely high IQ. The fact that it has the highest IQ for FF makes it worth $4000. That is some high praise in the review..highest I have ever heard and lets face it....ALL of the Canon, Nikon, Sigma, (previous) Zeiss 50mm primes to date are mediocre if you are a pixel peeper. This lens blows them away...So just because you cannot afford it or you would never use a manual focus lens to state that "nobody will buy it" ...shows a very large lack of awareness in the photography world. There are photographers who will buy this, are deserving of it, AND will put it to good use.
> I just want to see some of THOSE images!!!!!!
> My only hope is an Art Series 50mm from Sigma!!!! ...I am waiting..........




I agree completely. There are many photographers who do not equate image creation with pushing a shutter button. For them (and myself although I'm not in their league) this is outstanding news. It foreshadows a new level of excellence coming to photography.

The most telling thing I've read so far is this sentence from the B&H release:

"The Zeiss Otus 55mm f/1.4 Distagon is so strong a performer that it undermines the rationale for a medium format camera. This is already true with the 36-megapixel Nikon D800E, but certainly so when 50+ megapixel DSLRs arrive on scene."

These folks who know what they're talking about are presuming 50+ MP sensors in our 35mm-equivalent DSLR bodies. If you've been paying attention to lens development/upgrade news the last couple of years, this is obvious. Canon has been on a campaign to substantially improve their most valuable lenses. Sigma has made the leap to extremely high-quality lenses. And now Zeiss has literally defined the moment by introducing this lens.

We're going to see a very different photography landscape (excuse, please) five years from now.

And Bob, when I hit that lottery, the first thing I'm doing is buying one of these lenses for you -- you're one of the major league guys who actually deserves one and knows what to do with it! I'll let you know what day to meet me at B&H!!!


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



zlatko said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Look, the reviewer obviously hasn't read the commentary on this website regarding the lens because quite clearly, without autofocus, this lens is not worth $4000 and nobody will buy it without autofocus, even if it is the sharpest lens since the big bang.
> ...





infared said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Look, the reviewer obviously hasn't read the commentary on this website regarding the lens because quite clearly, without autofocus, this lens is not worth $4000 and nobody will buy it without autofocus, even if it is the sharpest lens since the big bang.
> ...



Some of you guys need one of these:


----------



## tnargs (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

Obviously just a promo review to kick off sales. Not a single comparison shot with any other lens. Not a good idea to give it any weight.

Can't wait to see proper test bench reviews -- they usually bring Zeiss right back to the pack. Would love to see it against the Sigma 35 on the bench, despite the focal length difference.


----------



## Pi (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

I guess this lens will take cat photography to a new level. 

The bokeh in the cat photo, below the cat, is too busy. Behind it - too bland.


----------



## Arkarch (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

Not saying I am buying this lens, but I am looking forward to samples and reviews. 

For many, manual focus is a non-starter. 

But as a user of a ZE 21/2.8, ZE 50/2, ZE 100/2 and TS-E 24/3.5 - all manual focus - I quite prefer the direct control for landscape work. I can use LiveView to dial in the exact focus spot and then shoot various exposures/filters without worrying about the camera doing something unexpected. I can sit around for two hours waiting for the exact light knowing that I am dialed in. Great for blends/stitches, so on. Thats what I shoot, so AF is not even part of my landscape routine.

edit - Yeah, I know, you can always switch AF off. Just saying I dont use it for these applications. I also do motorsports which often demand AF , but thats a different set of lenses I am working on. My ZE's are the sharp fine-art pencils.

So $4000? If it yields higher IQ, sharpness - and allows better renditions of scenes I shoot on my photo excursions - most recently nine days in Colorado - it might be. Of course I would probably sell my 50/2 to offset the upgrade - and the $3k offset would probably provide something more routinely useful then say the ZE 15/2.8.

In the meantime, my next buy priority is the EF 300/2.8 II so I am already looking at ungodly dollar amounts.

All that said, I applaud the Sigma 35/1.4 and hope they keep making stuff at more affordable price points with sharpness and IQ surpassing Canon's offerings - especially on the wide side.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

This is simply a biased, gushing, overly long-winded, wordy, and well...BORING review reminiscent of high end audio reviews, such as those of tube amplifiers with output transformers wound with silver wire, which cost in the $100k range. To review an amplifier like that, is to decide you're going to like it before you review it. But even most of the decent audio reviews like this, do indeed find some tiny faults...while still winding up with a glowing conclusion (which is evident as you read the review of course...sound familiar?). To quote an auto reviewer of the Lamborghini Countach on a "60 Minutes" episode back in the 1980's...(who quoted Hemingway)..."Pheasant shooting is worth whatever price you have to pay"...or however the quote went.

I have no doubt the lens is most everything Lloyd says it is, but the review is too subjective, one-sided...too much like ad copy in a sales brochure...to be called a review. I could have written a better review!

The Countach is now seen for what it is...a crude, unreliable supercar of the day that was more style than substance. It got by on its looks and exterior rawness...while having an interior sophistication that even a 70's Pacer could match! What a bad joke!

But if the Countach were a camera lens, would it autofocus? I say yes...but yet this Zeiss made from an owl's eye, can't. 

Lloyd's image of the Yosemite river with the warm low light, was less than convincing as to how black the blacks could go. So he then felt the need to make the next image in this "review" something that is almost all black. I say, this proves nothing. He says the shadow slider was at +100, but if the image was underexposed to begin with...that doesn't prove how deep a lens's blacks can go. Anybody can underexpose a shot and get deep blacks. He's really just doing the trick Nikon shooters are fond of doing, but that proves more the performance of the sensor, than the lens.

The biggest joke to me was before that...his first image of the cat. It took him 10 minutes to come up with THAT ??????? That's why serious photographers make use of lenses with autofocus, Lloyd!

It seems to me that all of these so-called "reviewers" need to learn how to become better photographers before they can take the full measure of photo equipment!


----------



## gecko (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

Do we know what other focal lengths might be coming in the 'Otus' range?


----------



## sharka23 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*


what the fuss????

calm down everyone.

NOT everyone needs AF !!
there is no linhof, sinar, alpa, arca swiss or horseman WITH autofocus.

this is(looks like) a superb lens (for studio, landscape)
its not produced for holiday-shots and not for taking photos of your 8th birthdaycake.
this lens is to satisfy customers-needs and to salve the photographers conscience..

and for you AF-fans: canon has a suitable 50/1.8 WITH af.




CarlTN said:


> This is simply a biased, gushing, overly long-winded, wordy, and well...BORING review reminiscent of high end audio reviews, such as those of tube amplifiers with output transformers wound with silver wire, which cost in the $100k range. To review an amplifier like that, is to decide you're going to like it before you review it. But even most of the decent audio reviews like this, do indeed find some tiny faults...while still winding up with a glowing conclusion (which is evident as you read the review of course...sound familiar?). To quote an auto reviewer of the Lamborghini Countach on a "60 Minutes" episode back in the 1980's...(who quoted Hemingway)..."Pheasant shooting is worth whatever price you have to pay"...or however the quote went.
> 
> I have no doubt the lens is most everything Lloyd says it is, but the review is too subjective, one-sided...too much like ad copy in a sales brochure...to be called a review. I could have written a better review!
> 
> ...


----------



## Eldar (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



gecko said:


> Do we know what other focal lengths might be coming in the 'Otus' range?


That would be interesting to know. 55mm is probably the least interesting focal length for me. I would much rather have something in the 24-35mm and 85-100mm range.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



sharka23 said:


> what the fuss????
> 
> calm down everyone.
> 
> ...



The fuss is that it's new and we're grumpy!
And there's me thinking arca swiss just made tipod ball heads


----------



## dolina (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

I like what it represents and what it can do.

Sadly, I do not take too much effort in photographing people neither am I inclined to buy another manual focus lens.

Nice try Zeiss. ;D


----------



## infared (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

And Bob, when I hit that lottery, the first thing I'm doing is buying one of these lenses for you -- you're one of the major league guys who actually deserves one and knows what to do with it! I'll let you know what day to meet me at B&H!!!
[/quote]

Thanks Bill!
Please buy those tickets!
I don't "get" all the anger regarding this lens??? Looks like a celestial beauty to me...floating above the wannabes. 
That's so cool. Perhaps the complainers just can't see what is actually "there there" with this lens. It looks to me like everything Zeiss says it is...WOW!


----------



## zim (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

So does it have IS?











_(ducks to avoid incoming) _ ;D


----------



## sanj (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



zim said:


> So does it have IS?
> 
> Like your sense of humor!
> 
> ...


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

the thing about the Canon fifties is that they are a compromise... af on all, excellent image sharpness when stopped down to 2.8, decent bokeh, but better on the 1.2, but no is.

so what I want is to buy a 1.2 or 1.4 50mm that I can use wide open that is sharp and with a beautiful bokeh... and I really want af and I can do without is, but I'd like that too. sho Canon needs to get off their duffs and make that happen... and I'd happily pay $2000 ish for that lens.

$4000 is out of my price range... at the moment but I don't begrudge others who are willing to throw down the cash.


----------



## Pi (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



jdramirez said:


> the thing about the Canon fifties is that they are a compromise... af on all, excellent image sharpness when stopped down to 2.8, decent bokeh, but better on the 1.2, but no is.
> 
> so what I want is to buy a 1.2 or 1.4 50mm that I can use wide open that is sharp and with a beautiful bokeh... and I really want af and I can do without is, but I'd like that too. sho Canon needs to get off their duffs and make that happen... and I'd happily pay $2000 ish for that lens.



The 50L is not a compromise. Apparently, IS on f/1.2 is technically impossible now. The 50L is designed for bokeh, not for sharpness. Even Zeiss says that you cannot have both (in their "bokeh" document).


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Pi said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > the thing about the Canon fifties is that they are a compromise... af on all, excellent image sharpness when stopped down to 2.8, decent bokeh, but better on the 1.2, but no is.
> ...



I've heard that from multiple sources, but people live the Canon 85's and the 135 L for their sharpness and the bokeh...
and the sigma 35 gets a ton of praise for being sharp wide open... and I know we are comparing apples to oranges, but I just can't seem to accept that it has to be one or the other


----------



## distant.star (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



CarlTN said:


> I could have written a better review!



Permit me to disagree.

I've seen your writing.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



distant.star said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > I could have written a better review!
> ...


Allow me to support the latest speaker


----------



## RGF (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

Just how better is it? Not on the test bench but in real life? Take a 1Dx and this lens versus a 1Dx with an L lens of the same focal length. At size enlargement do you see a difference? Of course I would want to photography a landscape or macro or something else real, not a test pattern


----------



## kirillica (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



jdramirez said:


> Pi said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...


+1 here. 85L is amazingly sharp wide open.


----------



## ashmadux (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

All that money and no autofocus.

Bleh.

I know a street style photographer that was using a zeiss 35mm at fashion week- constant focus, focus, focus...

simply impractical for folks like me


----------



## kirispupis (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

All this bashing about no AF is simply silly. Sure, if Zeiss released a 500mm lens without AF I would steer clear of it because AF is crucial for that type of wildlife photography, but for this range AF isn't really necessary. Many of my lenses do not have AF and even on my 70-200/2.8 I often turn AF off. Once you get used to it, it's really not that difficult and for a number of cases it is better.

Personally I do believe the price of this lens is justified, though I have no plans to buy one because I do not use this focal length. 

Seriously, just because you do not understand something gives you no cause to bash it.


----------



## KarstenReis (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

I tend to agree that everyone needs to calm down about this lens not having AF. I don't think this lens was designed for the type of application where fast and accurate AF would be a big help. In the video by Zeiss it seems like they are aiming for Medium Format type image quality. If you take into account the 4k for this lens and the cost of a FF body such as a D800 or upcoming large MP body from Canon, it would end up costing a lot less than a MF kit (which typically aren't used in circumstances where fast and accurate AF is needed.) Just my thoughts.


----------



## infared (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Eldar said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...



LMAOROTF! It is getting a little rough in here!!!!!!


----------



## Pi (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



kirillica said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Pi said:
> ...



-1.

Longer lenses are easier to be made sharper. The 85L is sharp enough wide open but not really sharp, with strong PF and reduced contrast. The 135L is long and f/2. The Sigma 35 has really poor bokeh. 

Make a wild guess where I copied this from:

_The nature of the background blurriness of a
spherically under-corrected lens is appealing
to the human eye. The background is calming
and the contours of the object are retained
longer even in the blur. Further below you will
find examples illustrating this.
There are disadvantages to this imaging
property, however:

[...]

If we want to generate a noticeably beautiful
bokeh in the background, then we must
make the under-correction so noticeable that
the focus shift is also very large and makes
focusing difficult.

In addition, the contrast rendition of the lens
is overall poor by necessity. Because the
outside rays form a halo surrounding the
spot where the inner rays form a small
image point, the contrast is reduced. 
_


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Pi said:


> kirillica said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



My 85IIL is very sharp wide open, my copy seems to be a stellar copy. It's nearly as sharp as my 100mm L IS Macro. Even my 135L isn't as sharp as my 85IIL. It's contrast is fantastic, so I would question the copy which you are using, it must be out of spec. Yes it has Purple fringing in specuatular highlights (no where else) which is easily correctable in LR. The 50 f1.2L is a nice lens but it's sharpness is certainly lacking wide open. 

135L = sharp wide open 
100L = sharp wide open
85IIL = sharp wide open
50L = not particularly sharp wide open
35L = sharp wide open
24IIL = sharp wide open 

Which lens is the odd ball here? Ok, this may be my lens samples..but my 2nd photographer has the same kit and her 100L is a bit sharper than mine, but my 85IIL is sharper than hers...her 50L is a wee bit sharper than mine...but they are both the softest lens in our lens collection by a noticable margin. It's softer than any of our zooms or other primes. 
As a L lens, the 50L is well built, it's AF is curiously slower than the 35L. The elements aren't that big. It' AF is certainly accurate, just a little slow to react. My mkI 24-70L is a lot snappier. 
The 50L offers great flare handling, great contrast, nice out of focus rendering (bokeh is a term which only references out of focus highlight blobs). But it's sharpness isn't in the same league as my other lenses.


----------



## RVB (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

This is an interesting article about the Zeiss 135 vs Canon 135, http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/04/zeiss-ze-135mm-f2-vs-canon-135mm-f2l


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

here's a stupid question... with sigma suffering auto focus issues but reportedly great image quality... why don't the manual focus crowd gravitate to sigma as a value option and simply use it as a manual focus lens?


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



jdramirez said:


> here's a stupid question... with sigma suffering auto focus issues but reportedly great image quality... why don't the manual focus crowd gravitate to sigma as a value option and simply use it as a manual focus lens?



I think it would need to "feel" like a £3K before anyone would touch it


----------



## sanj (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



jdramirez said:


> here's a stupid question... with sigma suffering auto focus issues but reportedly great image quality... why don't the manual focus crowd gravitate to sigma as a value option and simply use it as a manual focus lens?



The manual focus on Zeiss does not compare with that of any other auto focus brand.


----------



## RVB (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



sanj said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > here's a stupid question... with sigma suffering auto focus issues but reportedly great image quality... why don't the manual focus crowd gravitate to sigma as a value option and simply use it as a manual focus lens?
> ...



+1

One of the reasons that Zeiss glass is so popular with the video crowd...


----------



## RVB (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



jdramirez said:


> here's a stupid question... with sigma suffering auto focus issues but reportedly great image quality... why don't the manual focus crowd gravitate to sigma as a value option and simply use it as a manual focus lens?



The Sigma has onion bokeh.. great lens but if bokeh is your thing you may be disappointed ..


----------



## Kwanon (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

This lens is not an L lens, it's not casual AF lens. It's a speciality lens made with real image quality in mind.
Who cares if it doesn't have AF. And if you don't like the price there are many other "good" lenses with AF in a cheaper price range.

There are many who appreciate this lens.


----------



## RVB (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Kwanon said:


> This lens is not an L lens, it's not casual AF lens. It's a speciality lens made with real image quality in mind.
> Who cares if it doesn't have AF. And if you don't like the price there are many other "good" lenses with AF in a cheaper price range.
> 
> There are many who appreciate this lens.



+1

It's a master piece of optical engineering,it has a lot in common with the Zeiss master anamorphics.. No canon L lenses can match it's wide open performance except for the best of the great whites,namely the 200f2 (I owned one for 3yrs)and up and the especially mk2 versions of the super tele's.

It's not for everyone but Zeiss knew this when they gave Dr Hubert Nasse the go ahead to design and build it,at a push I would say indie film makers will be in for it,it's a fraction of the price of the Zeiss masters..it is what it is ,an expensive niche lens high on performance and low on versatility .. very focused piece of kit. (and still almost half the price of the Cron 50 APO)


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



RVB said:


> Kwanon said:
> 
> 
> > This lens is not an L lens, it's not casual AF lens. It's a speciality lens made with real image quality in mind.
> ...



Exactly


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



kirispupis said:


> All this bashing about no AF is simply silly.
> Seriously, just because you do not understand something gives you no cause to bash it.



It's not remotely silly, and I do understand their strategy. Their strategy is to design more affordable lenses that DO autofocus, and let the likes of Fuji and Sony use them on their cameras. But when it comes to Nikon and Canon...for some reason they think those shooters prefer manual focus. We don't, and it's not "silly". What's silly is a $4000 55mm lens, be it manual or autofocus...no matter how sharp it is. I'm no stranger to Zeiss EF mount lenses, I have rented two, and would like to purchase a third. However, the one I want is an ultra wide angle, mostly for landscape...where manual focus makes more sense. It doesn't make much sense at 55mm. Sure there are people who like to manually focus these lenses, but how many of them are using lenses that actually do autofocus, and simply using them in the manual mode? Most of them. Choice is nicer than no choice, and it's not silly.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



CarlTN said:


> kirispupis said:
> 
> 
> > All this bashing about no AF is simply silly.
> ...


I agree with you on the focal length. I find wide and long lenses the easiest to manually focus with which is why my 50 1.2 went off to eBay land. I'm looking forward to their next Otus lens, hopefully it will be the 21mm. Not sure I would pay that much for it, but maybe if it's out of this world.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

Well, I confess to being one of the idiots, paying obscene amounts of money for a manual focus lens. I just ordered one and I am really looking forward to get my hands on it ;D 

For those of you who don't want it and don't understand how anyone else would want it, go and do something else than irritate yourselves on this thread. And for the record, I do use AF on most of my other lenses ...


----------



## Eli (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Eldar said:


> Well, I confess to being one of the idiots, paying obscene amounts of money for a manual focus lens. I just ordered one and I am really looking forward to get my hands on it ;D
> 
> For those of you who don't want it and don't understand how anyone else would want it, go and do something else than irritate yourselves on this thread. And for the record, I do use AF on most of my other lenses ...



Holy cow, grats! Can't wait to see some images produced from it..
I just sold my 50L and bought a Zeiss 50 f2 Makro and LOVE LOVE LOVE it to bits. I've never used manual focus prior, but after seeing the images from my Zeiss, I couldn't care less about no auto focus, plus it allows me to slow down a tad and channel my creativity rather than run and gun photos. And if I were shooting photos of fast moving subjects, such as kids, I'd just use my 24-70 ii or 70-200 is ii as I'd need more DOF anyway.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Eldar said:


> Well, I confess to being one of the idiots, paying obscene amounts of money for a manual focus lens. I just ordered one and I am really looking forward to get my hands on it ;D
> 
> For those of you who don't want it and don't understand how anyone else would want it, go and do something else than irritate yourselves on this thread. And for the record, I do use AF on most of my other lenses ...



Review! ;D


----------



## zlatko (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Eli said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I confess to being one of the idiots, paying obscene amounts of money for a manual focus lens. I just ordered one and I am really looking forward to get my hands on it ;D
> ...



Interesting! What do you love about the Zeiss 50/2 Makro vs. the 50L?


----------



## Pi (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



RVB said:


> This is an interesting article about the Zeiss 135 vs Canon 135, http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/04/zeiss-ze-135mm-f2-vs-canon-135mm-f2l



Testing resolution on either of those lenses is a completely pointless exercise.


----------



## jm (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

looks awsm, but being slightly visually challenged, manual focus can be a bit hit and miss for me, so I'll give the Otus a miss. but the shots I've seen look awsm.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



mackguyver said:


> I agree with you on the focal length. I find wide and long lenses the easiest to manually focus with which is why my 50 1.2 went off to eBay land. I'm looking forward to their next Otus lens, hopefully it will be the 21mm. Not sure I would pay that much for it, but maybe if it's out of this world.



Glad someone can agree with me! I will agree with you that a very sharp wider angle lens would be even better. But I wouldn't necessarily need that...and certainly wouldn't spend that kind of a sum on it.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Eldar said:


> Well, I confess to being one of the idiots, paying obscene amounts of money for a manual focus lens. I just ordered one and I am really looking forward to get my hands on it ;D
> 
> For those of you who don't want it and don't understand how anyone else would want it, go and do something else than irritate yourselves on this thread. And for the record, I do use AF on most of my other lenses ...



What body will you be using it on, and for what subject matter? D800E would be a no-brainer...


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Pi said:


> RVB said:
> 
> 
> > This is an interesting article about the Zeiss 135 vs Canon 135, http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/04/zeiss-ze-135mm-f2-vs-canon-135mm-f2l
> ...



+1


----------



## Danielle (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Eli said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I confess to being one of the idiots, paying obscene amounts of money for a manual focus lens. I just ordered one and I am really looking forward to get my hands on it ;D
> ...



I'm another who adores zeiss glass. No I wouldn't want autofocus on it either. Manual focus isn't that hard to me at all, I shoot journalism and all manner of things on my 2/35 distagon. Manual focus has never gotten in my way and the results speak for themselves which it would on this new Otis lens, definitely. I can completely understand those who wouldn't like the manual focus idea, but trust me, there's a market for them.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



CarlTN said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I confess to being one of the idiots, paying obscene amounts of money for a manual focus lens. I just ordered one and I am really looking forward to get my hands on it ;D
> ...


He he, this is of course where I show my trust in Canon :

At the moment I have the 1DX and 5DIII, so none of them will test this lens to its limits. But I expect Canon to step up to the challenge and deliver a high megapixel body, with improved DR(!!) in the near future. Today Sony, Nikon, Sigma and even Leica provides higher resolution FF sensor, with better DR, than Canon. Canon is the market leader (volume and financial performance) today, but it might be that they should look at what happened to Nokia and is about to happened to iPhone and a long list of other market leaders when they fell asleep at the weel, fat and self content.

I actually thought of buying an 800E body, just to see and get the immediate effect of improved resolution and DR, but I have too much invested in Canon glass and I want full compatibility between my bodies and lenses. I cross my fingers and hope that we will see a 3D/5DIV body with +40MP sensor during 2014. I doubt we will see a 1DXI in that perspective. In the mean time I’ll practice my manual focusing skills 

PS! Canon; My patience (and several with me) has an expiration date you should be concerned with!


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Eldar said:


> PS! Canon; My patience (and several with me) has an expiration date you should be concerned with!



huooouuhh... i can already hear chattering of teeth in japan... LOL


----------



## Eldar (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Lichtgestalt said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > PS! Canon; My patience (and several with me) has an expiration date you should be concerned with!
> ...


He he, I don’t believe they will lose their sleep over me. In fact, as individuals we don't scare Canon very much. But if you read more of the posts on other threads, you see a growing discontent amongst the CR members, for losing ground to the competition in the areas that are important to us. In general we are happy with the lenses, but we are not happy with the bodies.
I’m not sure we are big enough as a group to make much of a difference, but we have impact way beyond the equipment we buy ourselves. Canon should worry about the fact that I, and lots of other CR members, advice lots of people every year, on what to buy. And I would guess that somewhere around 20-30 of those asking for advice actually buy cameras, lenses and accessories. If I stop recommending Canon and recommend Sony, Nikon or something else instead and a large number of members on this forum are doing the same, it will have an impact they should take very seriously. 
The road to becoming the Nokia of the photography world is not that long ...


----------



## Eldar (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

And a small note; I still have not received a confirmed delivery date for the Otus 55/1.4, so I will not be able to post anything of interest for a while yet. Have any of you others who placed an order recieved the lens or a confirmation on date?


----------



## ksagomonyants (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

I hope this lens is a good sign from Zeiss that Canon is ready to release a high MP DSLR in the nearest future.


----------



## Axilrod (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Eli said:


> Holy cow, grats! Can't wait to see some images produced from it..
> I just sold my 50L and bought a Zeiss 50 f2 Makro and LOVE LOVE LOVE it to bits. I've never used manual focus prior, but after seeing the images from my Zeiss, I couldn't care less about no auto focus, plus it allows me to slow down a tad and channel my creativity rather than run and gun photos. And if I were shooting photos of fast moving subjects, such as kids, I'd just use my 24-70 ii or 70-200 is ii as I'd need more DOF anyway.




I gave my 50L up for a 50mm f/2 Makro as well and have not regretted it. There have been a few times that I missed that creamy bokeh from the 50L but overall I find the Zeiss far superior.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

Has anyone received a confirmed delivery date yet? I´m told I can´t expect to have it until December ...


----------



## CarlTN (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Eldar said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



What Leica sensor has better DR and resolution than Canon? This is news to me.

Frankly, my advice would be for you to buy an 800E and use it on this lens, then sell both and buy the Canon mount version, when the Canon body comes out. Otherwise it's kind of a waste. You could even pick up a used 800E body and sell it for what you paid for it, to offset the loss you would take on selling the ZF mount Zeiss, and buying another ZE mount.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

The new Leica M has a 24MP sensor.


----------



## Albi86 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*

Sample images on lenstip:
http://www.lenstip.com/2067-news-Zeiss_Otus_55_mm_f_1.4_-_sample_images.html

As always, the guys over there managed to make them look like crap 

BTW, am I the only one who finds the new design like Viagra, but the fluo-yellow engravings like bromide?


----------



## Eldar (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Zeiss Otus 55 f/1.4 APO-Distagon Review by B&H Photo*



Albi86 said:


> Sample images on lenstip:
> http://www.lenstip.com/2067-news-Zeiss_Otus_55_mm_f_1.4_-_sample_images.html
> 
> As always, the guys over there managed to make them look like crap
> ...


What´s Viagra?? :


----------

